# Your Suggestions for a NZ First-Timer



## SFvroooom (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,

The wife and I are planning our first ever visit to NZ at the end of May for a 5 day visit in Auckland. I know it's a short time frame and seems so far away from now, but it's just how things worked out with projects at both of our jobs. We're not planning to go outside of the Auckland area as I'll be focusing on job interviews there rather than exploring the whole country (which we can do once we've made the big move from the US). When my job interviews are done for the day, we would like to do a lot of local exploration to get a good feel of the area.

So, for you folks who are intimate :eyebrows: with Auckland...
-where would you suggest us to go, hang out, explore, and find some (typically un-touristy) adventure?


----------

